# New White Quilting Sewing Machine model 1740, hard case!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was just given this by a friend. I was wondering if any of you have one and if you like it? I listed this one for sale under barter as I know 5 sewing machines is a bit much.  I know my 1913 Singer and my 1891 New Domestic Treadle can handle my projects. This White did have good reviews but I was wondering if any of you had any experience with one?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I'll be curious to know more about it. I had a White Jeans Machine from the 80s, I think. I did a ton of sewing with it. Took it in the van when we went to visit family. Somemone always needed some mending.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

The more recent White machines are made by Singer, I believe. I don't know to much more about them. I have an older one I picked up from a yard sale - all metal and heavy - but I've not used it much.

<stuck on the 5 sewing machines is a bit much" ??? oops LOL>


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Dandish said:


> The more recent White machines are made by Singer, I believe. I don't know to much more about them. I have an older one I picked up from a yard sale - all metal and heavy - but I've not used it much.
> 
> <stuck on the 5 sewing machines is a bit much" ??? oops LOL>


Why are 5 machines too many???? You might need back up!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

5 is only too much if they are the exact same machine!

I think I'm going to end up 14 singers and 2 vikings. DH has 3 singers and 3 vikings. He's been thinking about getting a 301 though.

Singer was merged into the Company that owned Viking and Pfaff. At one point, White ended up under Viking (though another company owned both) and now they are all under SVP Worldwide. Stands for Singer Viking Pfaff.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Since it was given to you, just sew on it and enjoy it. Looks good, but if you like it that's all that counts.

I had 4 machines last year and had to put my Janome in the shop, my New home had a broken tension spring, the Kenmore did not make good stitches couldn't get the tension adjusted right, and the only one left was my 15-90 Singer. Well I had it hooked up to use electric and one morning was going to fix a blanket for daughter-in-law and the electric belt broke, so had to put the treadle belt back on and use that until I got the Janome back. Now I have two more Singers, a 400 and a 401a, I also bought a new belt for the 15-90 and ordered a new spring for the New Home.

Can never have too many machines.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, never too many. lol.

Lets see...

2 treadles (one in great working condition, the just needs a little TLC)
1 old Singer portable in a bent wood case
1 older White
1 Singer Featherweight
2 Kenmores (including my new to me 3/4 "kennie")
1 Singer 301
1 Singer 401a
1 Babylock Crafter's choice
1 Janome Horizon
1 Singer Futura XL 550 (embroidery/sewing)

and a Pfaff 5 thread overlock serger.

I'd still pick one up if I really liked it and it was cheap.

And yes, I do use them all occasionally, although a couple get the most work.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I will have to confess I have
2 Bernina 730's
2 Bernina 1010's
a Singer 301
a Janome 6500
2 Singer treadles
A Janome 300E embroidery machine
and a Babylock serger

I will have to admit that I check Craigslist, just in case there is one that needs a new home!

I have given some to grand daughters and I'm going to send one of the Bernina 1010's to my niece in Alaska this month.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What a great group of enablers, I love it! Sadly, I live in a cabin/house and really do not have any room for more. My most treasured New Domestic Treadle 1891, and my 1913 fancy Red Eye Singer both have lovely cabinets and the other two sit on surfaces all in my bedroom. When my sons are older, I will have a sewing room and then......oh dear I will have an entire room, not big mind you but a place just for me to sew and store these treasures. I can so see why all of you have so many! You must have more room than I!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't have a lot of room, but I'm post kids!

My son, who lives in GA, is storing one machine for me right now, and I bought my daughter her first one for Christmas last year. 

Most of mine are in cabinets, and that takes up a lot more room. I'm still not sure where I"m going to put them all, and I've got one more I want to pick up tomorrow. They do look a lot like end tables so they don't look totally out of place in just about any room. Though make sure NOT to use them for anything wet. It is so sad to find an otherwise beautifiul cabinet and machine - with the top veneer having a big round ruined spot where the plant sat.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm sitting here and I can see 9......there are a few more in other rooms....ok, ok there are 5 more hidden here and there...
And all but one are working. I just can't get the Free #5 to pick up thread. I think it has the wrong bobbin. 
My favorites though are the treadles. I much prefer sewing on them. 

Macybaby.....get the 301! They are sweet, sweet, little machines. That's the one I take back and forth with me to the camper.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

i have an old 'portable' White that weighs like 100# =( but i only really use it for leather work (putting on patches and easy repairs) Im not sure I could kill this thing. 
I get hollered at for getting it out to use. im not suppose to be lifting heavy stuff. 
but i can sew almost anything on it!


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

You all are gals after my heart. I have so many older machines. Mostly Singers. I love those ladies. My fav is the 301A. Got it at an auction for $6.00. The man that sold it said he got it for his wife and she died before even sewing one spool of thread thru it. My DH took an old trailer house and redid the interrior for me to make me a sewing trailer and that is where most of the machines are now. I do have some in the house to sew with. I have a 1591 in here, a White, a couple of portable Singers that are newer and a JCPenney zig zag that I use for patching. I agree that one can never have too many machines. Just not enough time to use all of them. LOL Keep sewing and collecting.


----------

